# Litespeed Archon C1



## Flewbags (Dec 17, 2010)

I am looking at a 2010 C1 after my purchase of a 58cm 2010 BMC SLX01 fell through, :cryin: however, as this is possibly my first foray into the world of Aerologic I am unsure of the best size to get. (Been offered a good deal on the C1 but need to make a decision fairly quick or it will go)

As a returning roadie of 48yrs and no lightweight, I am riding sportives, group rides and solo training for TT's this season. I am just under 6' 2" with a 35" inseam.

My current Jamis Xenith Comp has top tube length of 565mm, Seat tube is 560mm & BB to Seat clamp measurement is 760mm (thinking of Seat tube + Seat mast measurement) Seat to to bars on the Jamis is 670mm but this is a bit of a reach and it needs a shorter stem anyway.

My thoughts are that I need the size L??:confused5: 

Is it reasonable to compare measurements between the two frames like this or is the geometry of the C1 so different that I need to re-think my numbers? And if anyone has any advice on sizing I'd be grateful. (Have to say I'm still thinking of going BMC if I can find one at the right price...Any thoughts on which is best?)

All your help is appreciated.:thumbsup: 
Flewbags


----------



## RussellS (Feb 1, 2010)

Flewbags said:


> I am just under 6' 2" with a 35" inseam.
> 
> My current Jamis Xenith Comp has top tube length of 565mm,
> 
> My thoughts are that I need the size L?


6'2" with a 56.5cm top tube? That is not right by a long shot.

The carbon large has a 57cm top tube. The carbon extra large has a 59cm top tube. One of those will fit better than your current Jamis bike. I'd say the 59cm xl is better. But maybe the large would be OK too. Personally I think the 59cm xl is better at 6'2".


----------



## Flewbags (Dec 17, 2010)

Thanks. The Jamis has a 120mm stem on and if I ride a long time on the hoods feels a bit stretched on a long run.
I don't want a big rangy frame so I think I might go for the Large if I can't get my beloved BMC.


----------

